# $900 Tax Credit



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Axel61 said:


> ok let me get this straight I was not given TAX Credit when I purchased my car here in Puerto Rico since the local Government only credits HyBRIDS for credit, but since I pay Federal taxes cause I am Military retired i can claim this credit I gather. Please enlighten me on this, if so then UNCLE SAM you owe me money, LOL!!!


No one was given a tax credit at the time of purchase. Was something has to do come tax time for the year they purchased the car.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

Snipe656 said:


> No one was given a tax credit at the time of purchase. Was something has to do come tax time for the year they purchased the car.


If someone forgot to claim the credit for a prior tax year it could be worth looking into whether filing an amended Federal return would be possible. Not sure how that works though...



bayoucity said:


> @GB, are you trading your 335d for station wagon?


Yes, I missed shifting for myself also realized the occasional utility of the wagon was needed (the 335d had replaced a WRX wagon). I'm very happy overall with my 6MT 328xiT M-Sport wagon but I do miss the torque and relatively good fuel economy of the 'd. Best I've been able to do so far is 30 MPG, but I don't put a lot of miles on either way.

-Graham


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

GB said:


> If someone forgot to claim the credit for a prior tax year it could be worth looking into whether filing an amended Federal return would be possible.


It's possible and quite easy, particular if you use something like Turbo Tax. You just file a form 1040-X which shows the change with an explanation.

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040x.pdf

So yes, if you forgot to include the Diesel credit when you filed your U.S. taxes, it is easy to go back and get your money from the government.


----------

